# Egg, Turtle, Snake, Crocodile



## francois_auffret

Can you tell how to say those words in your language???

Here's the French:

Egg =  Oeuf
Turtle = Tortue
Snake = Serpent
Crocodile = Crocodile

THanks TO All in ADvance!!!


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese:

Egg - ovo
Turtle - tartaruga
Snake - serpente/cobra (I've heard serpente is biologically more accurate, but cobra is colloquially more common, at least in my part of Brazil)
Crocodile - crocodilo


----------



## UVA-Q

Hi, Spanish

Egg - huevo
Turtle - Tortuga
Snake - serpiente/víbora
Crocodile - cocodrilo/lagarto


----------



## robbie_SWE

In Romanian:

Egg = *ou*
Turtle = *broască-ţestoasă*
Snake = *şarpe*
Crocodile = *crocodil*

In Swedish: 

Egg = *ägg*
Turtle = *sköldpadda*
Snake = *orm*
Crocodile = *krokodil*

 robbie


----------



## Joannes

Dutch:

'egg': *ei*
'turtle': *schildpad*
'snake': *slang*
'crocodile': *krokodil*


----------



## Mjolnir

*Hebrew*:

Egg - ביצה (beitza)
Turtle - צב (tzav)
Snake - נחש (nachash)
Crocodile - קרוקודיל (crocodil) / תנין (tanin)


----------



## Angel.Aura

In Italian:

Egg = *Uovo*
Turtle = *Tartaruga*
Snake = *Serpente*
Crocodile = *Coccodrillo*


----------



## Layla_N

Arabic:

egg - بيضة (beiDa)
turtle - سلحفاة (sulHufāh)
snake - ثعبان (thuʿbān) or أفعى (afʿa)
crocodile - تمساح (timsāH)


----------



## Nizo

Esperanto:

egg = ovo
turtle = testudo, martestudo
snake = serpento
crocodile = krokodilo


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

*Egg*:
Ancient Greek: ωόν (oon)
Modern Greek: *αυγό* (afgó)
Griko-salentino: _*agguò*_.
Latin: _*ōvum*_.
Sardinian: _*Obu; Ovu; Ou*_ [depending on location]

*Turtle*:
Ancient Greek: χελώνη
Modern Greek: *χελώνα* (helóna)
Griko-salentino: _*celòna*_.
Latin: _*testūdo*_.
Sardo: _*testuíne*_.

*Snake*:
Ancient Greek: οφις, ερπετόν (ofis, erpeton)
Modern Greek: *όφις, φίδι* (ófis, fídi)
Griko-salentino: _*afídi*_.
Latin: _*serpens; anguis; cŏlŭbĕr*_.
Sardo: _*cabóru*_ (grass snake), _*colòbra*_ (_culebra_ in Spanish, _biacco_ in Italian),
_*serpènte*_ (poisonous snake); 
_*tèlpe*_ [or _terpe_] / _*sèrpi*_ [or _cerpe_],
_*terpente*_ [or _tzerpenti, cerpenti_]
_The forms in brackets are variants_.

*Crocodile*:
Ancient Greek: κροκόδειλος.
Modern Greek: *κροκοδειλος* (krokodilos)
Latin: _*crŏcŏdīlus*_.
Sardo "Limba Sarda Unificada": _*cocodrillu*_.


----------



## dn88

*Polish:*

egg = jajo/jajko
turtle = żółw
snake = wąż
crocodile = krokodyl


----------



## tru-life

Danish.

Egg = *Æg*
Turtle = *Skilpade*
Snake = *Slange*
Crocodile = *Krokodille*


----------



## Nizo

Afrikaans:

egg = eier
turtle = waterskilpad
snake = slang
crocodile = krokodil


----------



## xupxup

Catalan:

Egg = ou
Turtle = tortuga
Snake = serp
Crocodile = cocodril


----------



## Cosol

Chinese:
Simplified: 蛋, 乌龟, 蛇, 鳄鱼
Traditional: 蛋, 烏龜, 蛇, 鱷魚
Hanyu Pinyin: dàn, wūguī, shé, èyú

Esperanto:
Ovo, testudo, Serpento, Krokodilo


----------



## Zsanna

In Hungarian:

egg = tojás
turtle= teknős(béka) (both shorter and longer forms are correct)
snake= kígyó
crocodile= krokodil


----------



## Flaminius

Japanese:

egg = 卵 (たまご) _tamago_
turtle = 亀 (かめ) _kame_
snake = 蛇 (へび) hebi
crocodile (I take it is a generic name for the animal; that is, no intention to differentiate with alligators)
= 鰐 (わに) wani


----------



## Quelle

German:
egg - Ei (Plural: Eier)
turtle - Schildkröte
snake - Schlange
crocodile - Krokodil


----------



## Abbassupreme

In Persian:
Egg: Toxm (can also mean "seed/kernel" and a few more "dirty" meanings)
Turtle: Lâk posht
Snake: Mâr
Crocodile: Susmâr


----------



## animula

in basque: 
egg: arraultza
turtle: dortoka
snake: sugea
krokodile: krokodilo
X


----------



## deine

Lithuanian:
egg - kiaušinis
turtle - vėžlys
snake - gyvatė
crocodile - krokodilas


----------



## JGreco

At least in terms of Panama I thought that the common term for snake in Latin American Castellano was "culebra". Serpiente seems more posh or literary versus "culebra" in common speech. I thought "vibora" meant specifically "viper"??


----------



## Setwale_Charm

*Russian:* 
яйц*о*
череп*а*ха
зме*я*
крокод*и*л

*Estonian:*
muna
kilpkonn
madu
krokodill


----------



## Outsider

JGreco said:


> At least in terms of Panama I thought that the common term for snake in Latin American Castellano was "culebra". Serpiente seems more posh or literary versus "culebra" in common speech. I thought "vibora" meant specifically "viper"??


I've never understood well the distinction between these terms, "snake", "cobra", "viper", and "serpent". I think they're often used interchangeably by those who don't work with snakes as a profession.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

"snake" refers to the animal species in general. "Cobra" and "viper" are special types of snakes. "Serpent" is mostly used poetically or with reference to biblical texts. I do not think it is correct to use these interchangeably most of the time. That said, I am talking about English. i do not know what the situation is in other languages.


----------



## Outsider

That's the thing... in Portuguese, for instance, there are no separate words for "snake" and "cobra" -- it's _cobra_ for both! (We do have words for "serpent" and "viper".)


----------



## Setwale_Charm

poor Portuguese cobras... no recognition, no acknowledgement in this world...


----------



## Outsider

We don't have many snakes in Portugal. Maybe they're all of the cobra variety.


----------



## jazyk

> That's the thing... in Portuguese, for instance, there are no separate words for "snake" and "cobra" --


In Brazil at least we call cobras (English) najas.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

*Irish:* 
egg - ubh
turtle - turtar
snake - nathair
crocodile - crogall


----------



## Waterdash

*Tagalog:*
Egg - itlóg
Turtle - pagóng
Snake - ahas
Crocodile - buwaya


----------



## francois_auffret

Urdu/Hindi :

*Egg* : anDâ
*Turtle* : Kachhuwâ
*Snake* : Sâmp (generic term); Nâg (Cobra)
*Crocodile*: Magarmachh


----------



## Setwale_Charm

*Welsh:* 
egg- wy
turtle - crwban mor
snake - neidr
crocodile - crocodil


----------



## ulala_eu

Galician:
egg - ovo
turtle - tartaruga (it lives on earth), sapoconcho (it lives in water)
snake - serpe
crocodile - crocodilo


----------



## Ayazid

*Czech*:

egg - vejce
turtle - želva
snake - had
crocodile - krokodýl

*Slovak*:

egg - vajce
turtle - korytnačka
snake - had
crocodile - krokodíl


----------



## spakh

Turkish,

egg - yumurta
turtle - kaplumbağa
snake - yılan
crocodile - timsah


----------



## ninnnu

*Finnish:*

egg - muna
turtle - kilpikonne
snake - käärme
crocodile - krokotiili


----------



## Chtipays

Nahuatl (Aztec language)

egg - atetl
turtle- ayotl.  
  Snake - coatl 
  Crocodile - cipactli

Mayan 

egg - eel (means also testicle)
turtle - aak
snake - kaan
crocodile - aayin


----------



## bellygroove99

In Welsh:

Egg: Wy
Turtle: Crwban
Snake: Neidr
Crocodile: Crocodil


----------



## MarX

In Indonesian:

egg = *telur*, *telor*
turtle = *kura-kura* (I love this word!! )
snake = *ulär*
crocodile = *buaya*


----------



## Setwale_Charm

*Manx:*

Egg- ooh
Turtle - turtyl (or, descriptively, - shligganagh marrey)
 Snake - ardnieu
 Crocodile - croggyl

*Uzbek:*

egg - tuxum
turtle - toshbaqa 
snake - ilon
crocodile - timsox

_(tips: x - as hard German 'Ch'; q - somewhere in-between deep 'k' and 'g', similar to the Arabic sound) _


----------



## Christo Tamarin

Setwale_Charm said:


> *Russian:*
> яйц*о*
> череп*а*ха
> зме*я*
> крокод*и*л


*Bulgarian:*
яйц*е*
костен*у*рка
зми*я*
крокод*и*л


----------



## blue_jewel

In Tagalog:

Egg- Itlog
Turtle - Pagong
Snake - Ahas
Crocodile - Buwaya


----------



## Setwale_Charm

*Roviana:*
egg- *vovoto*
turtle - *kohale*
snake - *noki*
crocodile - *basioto*


----------



## valdo

In *Latvian*:

egg - ola
turtle - bruņurupucis
snake - čūska
crocodile - krokodīls


----------



## valdo

UVA-Q said:


> Hi, Spanish
> 
> Egg - huevo
> Turtle - Tortuga
> Snake - serpiente/víbora/bicha/culebra
> Crocodile - cocodrilo/lagarto


 
Hola Uvita,
Con tu permiso he añadido dos vocablos más....


----------



## vikicka

Macedonian:

Egg = јајцe (jajce)
Turtle= жeлka (zhelka)
Snake= 3мија (zmija)
Crocodile= крoкoдил (krokodil)


----------



## franz rod

> In Italian:
> 
> Egg = *Uovo*
> Turtle = *Tartaruga*
> Snake = *Serpente*
> Crocodile = *Coccodrillo*


Turtle=tartuga, testuggine
snake=serpente, serpe, angue


----------



## Setwale_Charm

*Thai *(sorry, cannot reproduce the alphabet here):

Egg - khai
Turtle - d/tao
Snake - nguu
Crocodile - djorakhee

*Lak:*

Egg - Ккунук
Turtle - Макьара оьрватIи
Snake - Шатта
Crocodile - Крокодил


----------



## apmoy70

Just wanted to expand on the Greek a little:


SerinusCanaria3075 said:


> *Egg*:
> Ancient Greek: ωόν (oon)
> Modern Greek: *αυγό* (afgó)
> Griko-salentino: _*agguò*_
> ...


Classical Greek *«ᾠόν» ō̜ón* (neut.) < *«*ὠϝόν» *ōwón* (PIE *h₂ōui-o- _egg_ old inherited word for _egg_ present in many IE languages Lat. ōvum, Proto-Germanic *ajją, Proto-Slavic *aje).

In MoGr it's *«αβγό»* [avˈɣo] from the crasis and liaison of the definite article with the noun in plural:
*«Τὰ ᾠά» tằ ō̜ắ* (nom. pl.) --> _the eggs_ > *«*ταοὐά» *taouắ* > *«*ταοὐγά» *taougá* > *«*τἀβγά» *tavgá* > Late ByzGr *«τὸ ἀβγόν» tò avgón* (neut. nom. sing.).



SerinusCanaria3075 said:


> *Turtle*:
> Ancient Greek: χελώνη
> Modern Greek: *χελώνα* (helóna)
> Griko-salentino: _*celòna*_...


ΜοGr *«χελώνα»* [çeˈlona] (fem.) < Classical fem. *«χελώνη» kʰĕlṓnē* & *«χελύνη» kʰĕlū́nē* --> _land turtle, tortoise (shell)_; the striking similarity to the Proto-Slavic *žьlvъ > Cz. želva, Pol. żółw points to a possible PIE root *gʰeluH-/*gʰelH-u- but the archaic *«χέλυμνᾱ» kʰélūmnā* < *«*χέλυϝνᾱ» *kʰélūwnā* points to a Pre-Greek interchange of «ϝ/μ».



SerinusCanaria3075 said:


> *Snake*:
> Ancient Greek: οφις, ερπετόν (ofis, erpeton)
> Modern Greek: *όφις, φίδι* (ófis, fídi)
> Griko-salentino: _*afídi*_.
> ...


 MoGr *«φίδι»* [ˈfiði] (neut.), aphetic of ByzGr diminutive *«ὀφίδιον» ophídion* (neut.) < Classical 3rd declension masc. noun *«ὄφις» ópʰis* (nom. sing.), *«ὄφεως» ópʰĕōs* (gen. sing.) --> _snake_ (PIE *h₃egʷʰi- _snake_ cf Skt. अहि (áhi), Av. aži).

MoGr *«ερπετό/-τά»* [erpeˈto] (neut. nom. sing.)/[erpeˈta] (neut. nom. pl.) --> _reptile(s)_ < Classical neut. deverbal noun *«ἑρπετόν» hĕrpĕtón* --> lit. _animal that goes (or crawls) on all fours as opposed to birds and men_, later, _snake, creeping thing_ < Classical v. *«ἕρπω» hérpō* --> _to crawl, slink, go on all four_ (PIE *serp- _to crawl_ cf Skt. सर्पति (sárpati), _to crawl_, Lat. serpere, Alb. gjarpër).



SerinusCanaria3075 said:


> *Crocodile*:
> Ancient Greek: κροκόδειλος.
> Modern Greek: *κροκοδειλος* (krokodilos)
> ...


MoGr *«κροκόδειλος»* and *«κροκόδιλος»* (both spellings are common) [kroko'ðilos] (masc.) < Classical masc. noun *«κροκόδῑλος» krŏkódīlŏs* and *«κροκόδειλος» krŏkóde̯ilŏs* --> _lizard, crocodile_ < possibly from *«κρόκη» krókē* (fem.) --> _gravel_ (of unknown origin) + masc. *«δρῖλος/δρεῖλος» drîlŏs* and *dre̯îlŏs* (with obscure etymolgy) --> _worm, verpus_.
«Kροκό*δρει*λος» > «κροκό*δει*λος» with dissimilation.

Lizard: *«Σαύρα»* [ˈsavra] (fem.) < Classical fem. *«σαύρᾱ» sa̯úrā* & masc. *«σαῦρος» sa̯ûrŏs* --> _lizard, penis of a boy_ (with obscure etymology, possibly Pre-Greek).
From «σαύρα» > dino_saur_ (1841).

_Edit_: Added "lizard"


----------



## Red Arrow

Nizo said:


> Afrikaans:
> 
> egg = eier
> turtle = waterskilpad
> snake = slang
> crocodile = krokodil


In Dutch, there is waterschildpad (turtle in water) and landschildpad (turtle on land).


----------



## Sardokan1.0

_Sardinian :_

_egg = ovu, ou_ (Latin "ovum")
_turtle = tostòdine, tostòine_ (Latin "testudinem", accusative of "testudo")
_snake = colòra_ (Latin "colubra")
_crocodile = coccodrillu_ (borrowed from Italian "coccodrillo")

added the "lizard" = _tilicherta, tiligherta_


----------



## ilocas2

I would add the lizard to the turtle, snake and crocodile. 

Czech: lizard - *ještěr*

------------

Croatian:

egg - *jaje*
turtle - *kornjača*
snake - *zmija*
crocodile - *krokodil*
lizard - *gušter*


----------



## SteveD

Note that, in British English, a turtle lives in the water and a tortoise lives on the land.


----------

